# Out in the flight photos...



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Here are a few, not-so-great but better than nothing photos I snagged this morning. Enjoy.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

You have the loveliest assortment of tiels. lol.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

What beauties!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are all so pretty!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Is that one or two out door flights? You have a great assortment, I would love to see what mutation combinations are cooked up out of that flock.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lovely babies!!! I see you have a beautiful Cinnamon Pearl Pied...I have her twin here in WA!!! lol


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

They are all beautiful, but I especially love the whiteface pied 

Ooh, and the whiteface cinnamon pearl, reminds me of my Tex  

Dave.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It is hard to see with the cage wire. A tip I learned when taking pix of birds in a cage is to press the camera lens flush/ tight to the cage bars and focus and then you will have a good pix of the bird without the wire/ bars ruining it 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My favorite of her birds is probably the pied YC. He is so dark he looks black. I think he's in the 2nd, 5th, and 7th picture.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

HEHE - tomorrow I will take some close ups. We brought everyone in from the flights tonight - there are two flight cages. It is just too hot. I found two of my birds in the bottom of the flight this afternoon. Although they are fine, at the time, they were obviously in distress due to the heat. So, everyone is happily tucked into the air conditioned aviary although they are not overly happy about the smaller cages. 

Suzanne - thanks for the tip. I was actually using my phone because my camera isn't happy but tomorrow's pictures should be better. Its hard to get the phone to focus with the wire.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous birds! Bailey, I agree, the dark bird is stunning!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are all so beautiful


----------

